# Resident Anesth. releived by a CRNA



## knulph (May 6, 2010)

I am in a teaching hospital and we occasionally have situations were a resident anesthesiologist will be involved in a start of a case but is then releived by a CRNA for the remainder of of case.  I have read CMS's Claims Processing Manual (Chapter 12) and it doesn't really bring this situation up.  For the teaching anesthesiologist, would we then bill the AA and GC or should we bill the QK or QY without the GC?

My gut feeling is since the resident is not involved in the entire case, the GC should not be billed but cannot find anything stating either way.

Please help.

Katy


----------



## kathryn logan (May 7, 2010)

*anesthesia question*

Katy, Check out Trailblazer web site  publications...manuals....Anesthesia....This is a great tool and I believe the answer to your question is on page 7 
Kathryn


----------

